# Huffy Steering wheel bike



## vastingray (Sep 18, 2020)

67  Huffy the wheel badged by Sears  it has the wrong front fender I believe  if anyone has the correct one I’d be willing to pay up for it thanks


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 21, 2020)

How does it ride? I would think the steering wheel would make it harder than riding with bars.


----------



## Igotitbad (Sep 23, 2020)

It might have the wrong front wheel not the wrong fender.


----------



## bloo (Sep 23, 2020)

Is that a shifter hooked to a caliper brake?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like the orange on the chain guard is transparent plastic  Cool bike.


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 24, 2020)

I believe Igotitbad is right on the front wheel. I believe it should be a 20 x 1 3/8 wheel.


----------



## Colby john (Sep 25, 2020)

Here’s mine , I believe the fender is correct for Reference


reference


----------



## vastingray (Oct 1, 2020)

Colby john said:


> Here’s mine , I believe the fender is correct for ReferenceView attachment 1273364
> reference



Thanks for the reference  nice bike


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 9, 2020)

Rare steering column version very awesome!


----------

